# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  terrel owens tries to kill himself with overdoe of painkillers

## SVTMuscle*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=2604395
He tried to OD on painkillers. 
Too bad he failed. He did alllll the media attention to  :Aajack:   :Aajack:

----------


## JohnboyF

What The Hell!!!

----------


## big L 17

ya i saw that on another thread hes a badass football player but he has way to many problems hahha i was typen this and my teacher came in and told us

----------


## Deluge1

> http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=2604395
> He tried to OD on painkillers. 
> *Too bad he failed*. He did alllll the media attention to


That's the worst thing I'v ever ****ing heard.

You're a dick.

****ing suspend/ban me I don't care.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> That's the worst thing I'v ever ****ing heard.
> 
> You're a dick.
> 
> ****ing suspend/ban me I don't care.


nah thats ok i'll let it slide because I passionatly feel he's a waste of space and an embarassment to the human race.

----------


## Deluge1

> nah thats ok i'll let it slide because I passionatly feel he's a waste of space and an embarassment to the human race.


Obviously you have no idea how serious suicide is - or how strongly it affects the people around him.

I sincerely hope that one day someone you care about breaksdown to the point where they don't want to live anymore and that you get to watch them try to off themself.

Maybe then you wont be so ****ing insensitive.

----------


## Hunter

well alot of T.O of problems he has brought on himself. He is wasted talent and thats sad enough on its own

----------


## pumpd4lif

> nah thats ok i'll let it slide because I passionatly feel he's a waste of space and an embarassment to the human race.


indeed a waist of space and to be so arigant and be such a pussy(cause only weak people attempt suicide) i dont feel sry for him and his money one bit.he is to good for everyone,except the painKILLERS they ownd him.maybe he wont be such a stuck up pussy anymore, weak minded people suck


GO EAGLES woot woot

----------


## pumpd4lif

> Obviously you have no idea how serious suicide is - or how strongly it affects the people around him.
> 
> I sincerely hope that one day someone you care about breaksdown to the point where they don't want to live anymore and that you get to watch them try to off themself.
> 
> Maybe then you wont be so ****ing insensitive.


 ur making a statement about someones character yet u do the same in saying what ur saying.nothing worse then contradicting urself all in the same sentence : /
i dont feel sry for anybody that is capable of making there own decisions.

----------


## Deluge1

> ur making a statement about someones character yet u do the same in saying what ur saying.nothing worse then contradicting urself all in the same sentence : /



Hardly a contridiction. You're just as bad, my previous post is geared towards you.

It's realy easy to read about something on the internet and say "to bad he failed"

Try actually going through it.

You wanted the guy to die because you're an eagles fan?

You need psychiatric help bro.

----------


## 305GUY

thats crazy!

----------


## pumpd4lif

lol i dont wish anybody death in anyway.take it for what it is.it has nothing to do with the team i vote for.the guy deserves anything that comes to him cause and effect if ur a dick an arigant person well what goes around comes around.he acts as if he is better then everybody well i guess he is on everybody elses level now.and in my life it is what it is,cut and dry u reap what u so.u make the right cause the right things happen to u u make bad causes(T.O)well bad things happen if it was my own brother i wouldnt feel sry for him if he attempted to kill himself, for the people around him that is effected by this them i feel sry for.but again only god will judge so any opinions i have on anybody is erelavent.

----------


## pumpd4lif

and to say im just as bad,as bad as what i didnt attack anybody's opinion like u did.and i never said i was sensitive, i highly doubt anybody here would wish anybody to harm themselves in any way .and like i stated above i dont neither but i dont feel sry for people that make bad desicions, especialy a fully capable adult.
and never once did i wish for him to die were did u see that in any of my posts :Shrug:

----------


## pumpd4lif

> Hardly a contridiction. You're just as bad, my previous post is geared towards you.
> 
> It's realy easy to read about something on the internet and say "to bad he failed"
> 
> Try actually going through it.
> 
> You wanted the guy to die because you're an eagles fan?
> 
> You need psychiatric help bro.


so this post has 0 ground to stand on just taking up space.it would be one thing if it was an opinion cause everybody is intitled to one but no it is comment that holds no truth what so ever :Aajack: and his life is an open book u can read about his life anywere i can honestly say ive been thru alot worse at alot younger age and i never tried to kill myself, no excuse, hence sexual abuse issue,s(which isnt the case with T.O).which i have never had but i know someone very close to me who has gone thru that and tho i feel for her when she wanted to die i told her the same thing i have stated above.i dont feel sry for u trying to do that cause u r a stronger person than that,and that person tho it woulda crushed me, woulda felt her pain, but dont feel for someone taking there own life.i would curse u or anybody else(with the exception of a child)for taking there own life.it is an easy way out

----------


## Doc.Sust

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15021827/from/ET/

----------


## Doc.Sust

terrel, is this another cry for some attenetion?

----------


## Doc.Sust

wonder if the cowboys are NOW regreting signing thistroubled individual

----------


## pumpd4lif

there is already a thread on this doc scroll down the lounge page my brotha

----------


## RA

Taking a bunch of pain killers is just an attention getter. I know sure fire ways to out yourself...

----------


## RA

> terrel, is this another cry for some attenetion?


 

Yeah, thats basically what I said in the other thread.

----------


## Doc.Sust

damn it!!

----------


## Doc.Sust

i merged the two threads

----------


## RA

Anyone know how to kill yourself for sure?? Want to know??

----------


## JohnboyF

I wonder what his reasoning for this was.. I mean it's completly out the blue.

----------


## pumpd4lif

wow people dont usualy get under my skin but for u to make such a comment that far from the truth deluge has greatly bothered me .do u not care to defend ur statement!!

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Anyone know how to kill yourself for sure?? Want to know??


 i do drink a fifth of vodka and kep taking aspirin every 5 minutes while drininking it, it will shut down your liver, also turn on a car in a garage,inject air into one of your veins, shoot yourself in the head, jump in a cage wih a polar bear at he new york zoo, jump off a sky scraper the list goes on and on

----------


## RA

> Hardly a contridiction. You're just as bad, my previous post is geared towards you.
> 
> It's realy easy to read about something on the internet and say "to bad he failed"
> 
> Try actually going through it.
> 
> You wanted the guy to die *because you're an eagles fan*?
> 
> You need psychiatric help bro.


 
 :LOL:   :LOL:  

I doubt it was a "OMG, I wish he was dead" type thing. Lighten up bro.

----------


## RA

> i do drink a fifth of vodka and kep taking aspirin every 5 minutes while drininking it, it will shut down your liver, also turn on a car in a garage,inject air into one of your veins, shoot yourself in the head, jump in a cage wih a polar bear at he new york zoo, jump off a sky scraper the list goes on and on


 
Take a bottle of tylenol. No coming back from that one.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> I wonder what his reasoning for this was.. I mean it's completly out the blue.


attention, thats all, guy makes miilions of dollars, bangs hot girls and is depressed?? maybe if he wsnt such an asshole people would actually like him. i guess you can have it all and still be depressed if the majority of the world doesnt like you

----------


## JohnboyF

I don't know Doc, attmepting suicide i think its pushing it to far even in TO' case. He is a jerk yes. But attmepting sucide i don't think it was for attention. It's too real even for him IMO.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Take a bottle of tylenol. No coming back from that one.


the tylenol/asprin and vodka is a sure death sentence, your liver will shut down, one of my x girlfirends sister did this, she had 3 kids as well. greedy bitch,didnt even consider the circumstance of her childrens life or her entire family. suicid hurts more than just the individual who does this, it is usualy worse for those who live, i look at it as weak and cowardly, face the music every day, life sucks??well too fckn bad!!! it sucks for all of us time to time! i feel ni pity for people who take the cheap way out, unless you are dying a slow horrible death that is very painful, i cant understand this concept

----------


## rake922

> Obviously you have no idea how serious suicide is - or how strongly it affects the people around him.
> 
> I sincerely hope that one day someone you care about breaksdown to the point where they don't want to live anymore and that you get to watch them try to off themself.
> 
> Maybe then you wont be so ****ing insensitive.


take it easy deluge

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

unless anyone knows what his REAL LIFE is like -- not what you see on TV....I dont see how you can make an opinion on this..he is clearly a glory hound & camera hog....but none of know what is going on his head or behind closed doors.. still no excuse for a possible attempted suicide...thats the most selfish thing to do on the planet.

----------


## rake922

> the tylenol/asprin and vodka is a sure death sentence, your liver will shut down, one of my x girlfirends sister did this, she had 3 kids as well. greedy bitch,didnt even consider the circumstance of her childrens life or her entire family. suicid hurts more than just the individual who does this, it is usualy worse for those who live, i look at it as weak and cowardly, face the music every day, life sucks??well too fckn bad!!! it sucks for all of us time to time! i feel ni pity for people who take the cheap way out, unless you are dying a slow horrible death that is very painful, i cant understand this concept


"Owens told police he had taken only five of the 40 pain pills in the bottle he'd emptied before the incident." He wasn't too serious about all this because if he was he woulda taken more than 5

----------


## Doc.Sust

> I don't know Doc, attmepting suicide i think its pushing it to far even in TO' case. He is a jerk yes. But attmepting sucide i don't think it was for attention. It's too real even for him IMO.


he obviously let people know what he was up to, otherwise he wouldnt have been "rescued". those that are seious, usually dont let people know what they are doing, the just do it, they dont call there publicist and say"hey, going to take a bunch of pain pills ,take care,goodbye" that why it seems like an attention thing, and also ,look who we are dealing with, wouldnt be the first time he did something stupid for attention

----------


## rake922

he's got great abs you know

----------


## RA

I agree. Someone close to me has tried a couple times...always using pain killers. Now her daughter tried after her boyfriend broke up with her. Sucks she had to watch her mom do that shit. Now she thinks that what she should do when the going gets tough.





> the tylenol/asprin and vodka is a sure death sentence, your liver will shut down, one of my x girlfirends sister did this, she had 3 kids as well. greedy bitch,didnt even consider the circumstance of her childrens life or her entire family. suicid hurts more than just the individual who does this, it is usualy worse for those who live, i look at it as weak and cowardly, face the music every day, life sucks??well too fckn bad!!! it sucks for all of us time to time! i feel ni pity for people who take the cheap way out, unless you are dying a slow horrible death that is very painful, i cant understand this concept

----------


## Doc.Sust

> "Owens told police he had taken only five of the 40 pain pills in the bottle he'd emptied before the incident." He wasn't too serious about all this because if he was he woulda taken more than 5


yeah i doubt five would have killed him,again seems like it is another atention getter. i wonder what Parcells reaction is??wonder if he is ready to strangle J.Jones for signing him

----------


## Doc.Sust

> I agree. Someone close to me has tried a couple times...always using pain killers. Now her daughter tried after her boyfriend broke up with her. Sucks she had to watch her mom do that shit. Now she thinks that what she should do when the going gets tough.


real bad example for kids, that is another sad story,at least they didnt succede like the girl i knew. no 2nd chance for her or her family

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

they asked him if he took the remaining pills--he said yes. they asked him if intended to hurt himself-he said yes. i dont get it..... some serious skeletons must be in that closet.

----------


## pumpd4lif

> unless anyone knows what his REAL LIFE is like -- not what you see on TV....I dont see how you can make an opinion on this..he is clearly a glory hound & camera hog....but none of know what is going on his head or behind closed doors.. still no excuse for a possible attempted suicide...thats the most selfish thing to do on the planet.


EXACTLY :AaGreen22:

----------


## Doc.Sust

as much as i dont like he guy,i wish him the best,weather this was a real attempt or a cry for help, this jerk really needs some psychiatric help !!!

----------


## RA

He took 5 painkillers. He probably takes that much after a game :Aajack:

----------


## pumpd4lif

> He took 5 painkillers. He probably takes that much after a game


yea i would say but could he be that shallow to turn it into a publicity thing?

----------


## Chins

SVTMUSCLE

Good example of a AR Mod.....TO is a #$%$ but come on man

----------


## RA

> yea i would say but could he be that shallow to turn it into a publicity thing?


 
Could be or he could really have some issues. That doesnt seem like much though.

----------


## RA

You could take a lot more then that and still not die. The tylenol thing though..boop, your dead.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> they asked him if he took the remaining pills--he said yes. they asked him if intended to hurt himself-he said yes. i dont get it..... some serious skeletons must be in that closet.


just a very disturbed narcisistic individual with low self worth of himself,yes on the field he is cccky, but i wouldnt doubt that it all is a facade , and his real self esteam is low

----------


## Doc.Sust

> SVTMUSCLE
> 
> Good example of a AR Mod.....TO is a #$%$ but come on man


he is a monitor, they are more cut throat than us mods! :AaGreen22:

----------


## RA

> he is a monitor, they are more cut throat than us mods!


 

Betchurass...cocksuckers.



























































































 :LOL:

----------


## Foskamink

> just a very disturbed narcisistic individual with low self worth of himself,yes on the field he is cccky, but i wouldnt doubt that it all is a facade , and his real self esteam is low


im not from america.. and i dont follow NFL.. but im sure this guys really good.. but how many super bowls has he won? even tho his a gloy chaser some said before and a camera hog.. if he has won the big thing yet, that can really effect some great players that stand out but not being in a championship team

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> Obviously you have no idea how serious suicide is - or how strongly it affects the people around him.
> 
> I sincerely hope that one day someone you care about breaksdown to the point where they don't want to live anymore and that you get to watch them try to off themself.
> 
> Maybe then you wont be so ****ing insensitive.


And obviously you dont watch sports and know who T.O. is. He did it completly for attention and had no attention to kill himself because he loves himself way to much to do that.
Suicide is a serious matter, for weak pathetic inviduals. I will _never_ have sympothy for someone who commits suicide unless necessary means like they slowly dying.

----------


## ect0m0rph

TO has been on a downward spiral, ever since his catch against the Packers to win that playoff game with the niners. first got kicked out of san fran for calling Jeff Garcia gay, then went to the Eagles and that entire fiasco, and now this he is headed down a bad path that seems to be taking a scary turn.

----------


## 305GUY

he's speaking for the first time right now on espn PUT IT ON!

----------


## JohnboyF

whoops

----------


## 305GUY

claims he did NOT take 35 pills. (which i believe) 

and his publicist says she did not take pills out of his mouth or say hes depressed. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## JohnboyF

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/200...x.html?cnn=yes

apprently it was the pain killers mixed with supps

----------


## Foskamink

> TO has been on a downward spiral, ever since his catch against the Packers to win that playoff game with the niners. first got kicked out of san fran for calling Jeff Garcia gay, then went to the Eagles and that entire fiasco, and now this he is headed down a bad path that seems to be taking a scary turn.


may he find whatever he is looking for

----------


## gixxerboy1

Apparently its complete bullshit. The story seems to be exaggerated big time.

And SVT do you know TO? I have meet him a few times. Had some drinks with him and bs'd. He is really a cool guy. I love you think you know someone or can judge them from what you have seen on ESPN

----------


## Deluge1

[QUOTE=SVTMuscle]And obviously you dont watch sports and know who T.O. is. He did it completly for attention and had no attention to kill himself because he loves himself way to much to do that.
QUOTE]


Umm no thanks I know exactly who T.O. is as well as some of teh stunts he's pulled in the NFL.

Explain to me how you know he did it for attention? Were you there?

I wonder why someone this ignorant would be given monitor status...




> Suicide is a serious matter, for weak pathetic inviduals. I will _never_ have sympothy for someone who commits suicide unless necessary means like they slowly dying.[/


Just be thankful you have no comprehension whatsoever of what it must feel like to be in a position like that. Not everyone is as lucky as you.

----------


## Deluge1

> wow people dont usualy get under my skin but for u to make such a comment that far from the truth deluge has greatly bothered me .do u not care to defend ur statement!!



Chill out. I do have a life outside of this message board. I apologize for not putting it on hold to respond to you.

To be perfectly honest I'm not even sure what it is you want me to respond too.

----------


## sooners04

Its all for attention, if you want to kill yourself bad enough you will do it, no questions.

----------


## Hackamaniac

U can't always say that..A friend of mine shot him self and now is blinded for life..

----------


## Deluge1

> Its all for attention, if you want to kill yourself bad enough you will do it, no questions.


I do agree that if you really do want to kill yourself you will - well in most cases anyway.

But anybody that takes it to that extreme to get attention obviously has serious emotional and psychological issues.

Owens has always been a bit of a mess, I really don't think he was ever "all there"

----------


## 305GUY

anybody who thinks he did this all for attention is retarded... 

anybody who thinks he REALLY tries to kill himself is retarded..

the guy got home and got really realy FUKED UP!!!! that is all... then his stupid bitch publicist saw how ****ed up he was and completely over reacted... I've been in similar situations many times and she should have just let him sleep it off!!

----------


## Logan13

very revealing about this guys character. I heard that now he is trying to retract why it happened, something about Terrell being incoherent and confusing the dosage or some shit.

----------


## Deluge1

> Take a bottle of tylenol. No coming back from that one.



WATCHED someone do it.

Luckily she got to the hospital in time....

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> WATCHED someone do it.
> 
> Luckily she got to the hospital in time....


why would you watch someone down a bottle of tylenol

----------


## biglouie250

> very revealing about this guys character. I heard that now he is trying to retract why it happened, something about Terrell being incoherent and confusing the dosage or some shit.



apparently he had emptied his pain killer meds into his drawer thats why when his publicist kim fiund the empty bottle next to him she freaked and called 911. dude was probably shot from practice, add to that some hydrocortizone and you will be out of it lol.

----------


## zodiac666

forgetting about TO, for all you who say you would never kill yourself, you're all full of shit. there's extreme discomfort out there that no one could take. yea, if you kill yourself out of depression you're a fvcking pussy, but i wonder how many suicides are really because of depression. i think most are because of extreme physical discomfort. 

ive had some pretty bad pain in my life and if it had gotten much worse i would have ended it in a heartbeat. and once you've been broken in you will always have a little fear in the back of your mind because you know what kind of feelings are out there. there is no way to even describe it to someone who hasn't expirenced it but believe me, anyone can be broken in hardcore.

----------


## Deluge1

> why would you watch someone down a bottle of tylenol


Wow you're really just trying to start a fight now eh?

I was watching the girl because I knew how ****ed up she was. She was going in her room and swallowing handfulls at a time.

So I guess I didn't PHYSICALLY see her.

You know I don't even want to deal with this shit no more. Think what the **** you want, you clearly have no life experience to draw on.

It took me months to get over that shit and fighting about it on a ****ing message board doesnt help anything.

I'm out.

Peace

----------


## SVTMuscle*

Your right, I'm lucky/smart enough not to involve myself with people who would do that to themselves.

btw, I see your still veiwing this thread.

----------


## SMAN12b

OK, I think that what most of US are missing here whether we agree or not on what happened is that we will NEVER know the truth.

He has a publicist....the guys job is to spin ANY situation to the benifit of the client.

IF in fact TO was trying to kill himself for whatever reason and failed, the publicist job is to PROTECT the future of the client and do damage control and spin the story so it will not negatively effect TO

IF TO was just tring to get attention, then basically the same thing. The publicist will spin the story however necessary to make it come out right

Personally, I think he DID try to kill himself, failed, 911 was called and he admitted to trying to hurt himself....then after the fog cleared and he realizes it didn't work and now has to think "oh Shit" how do I get out of this one? 
So they conveinantly spin it that it was all a mistake blah blah blah

bottom line is We will not know for sure
So let it go

AND unless you have been to that deep dark place on the edge of Suicide, I do NOT think you can judge and just say that someone is a pussy for thinking about it. We all have demons we face...we all find ourselves in hell at some point in our life. Some of us are fortunate enough to come back from it , others don't and..........................

May GOD have mercy on their souls!!!!!

----------


## italianplayboy09

> anybody who thinks he did this all for attention is retarded... 
> 
> anybody who thinks he REALLY tries to kill himself is retarded..
> 
> the guy got home and got really realy FUKED UP!!!! that is all... then his stupid bitch publicist saw how ****ed up he was and completely over reacted... I've been in similar situations many times and she should have just let him sleep it off!!


thats exactly what i think too

----------


## RA

When you have your head up your ass everything looks shitty. His has been firmly placed there for a long time.

----------


## Deluge1

> Your right, I'm lucky/smart enough not to involve myself with people who would do that to themselves.
> 
> btw, I see your still veiwing this thread.



Lol you are a complete asshole. You're just fighting for the point of it now. It was my ****ing sister. Maybe you would cut your family off but I wouldn't. I guess I'm not smart enough.

And for the whole viewing the thread thing...what are you....5? I don't know how long it stays on there but I went out 15 seconds after I wrote that post.

Why don't you argue with sman? OH yea, because he's a monitor as well....

----------


## Deluge1

> OK, I think that what most of US are missing here whether we agree or not on what happened is that we will NEVER know the truth.
> 
> He has a publicist....the guys job is to spin ANY situation to the benifit of the client.
> 
> IF in fact TO was trying to kill himself for whatever reason and failed, the publicist job is to PROTECT the future of the client and do damage control and spin the story so it will not negatively effect TO
> 
> IF TO was just tring to get attention, then basically the same thing. The publicist will spin the story however necessary to make it come out right
> 
> Personally, I think he DID try to kill himself, failed, 911 was called and he admitted to trying to hurt himself....then after the fog cleared and he realizes it didn't work and now has to think "oh Shit" how do I get out of this one? 
> ...



Very wise words coming from what seems to be a very wise man.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> Lol you are a complete asshole. You're just fighting for the point of it now. It was my ****ing sister. Maybe you would cut your family off but I wouldn't. I guess I'm not smart enough.
> 
> And for the whole viewing the thread thing...what are you....5? I don't know how long it stays on there but I went out 15 seconds after I wrote that post.
> 
> Why don't you argue with sman? OH yea, because he's a monitor as well....


because its too much fun knowing your getting so heated over my opions

----------


## SMAN12b

> Lol you are a complete asshole. You're just fighting for the point of it now. It was my ****ing sister. Maybe you would cut your family off but I wouldn't. I guess I'm not smart enough.
> 
> And for the whole viewing the thread thing...what are you....5? I don't know how long it stays on there but I went out 15 seconds after I wrote that post.
> 
> *Why don't you argue with sman?* OH yea, because he's a monitor as well....




HEY NOW!!!! Why you trying to put me in the middle here? ......lolol  :No No:

----------


## Deluge1

> because its too much fun knowing your getting so heated over my opions


I repeat....what are you....5?

How the **** is this guy a monitor?

Especially after saying what HE just did and because of the relevance of this situation.

Amazing.

----------


## givemethejuice

> I repeat....what are you....5?
> 
> How the **** is this guy a monitor?
> 
> Especially after saying what HE just did and because of the relevance of this situation.
> 
> Amazing.


Agreed

Seems very childish what he is doing. Gets promoted to help people but all seems he is doing lately is making childish comments. Even though you said it was joke about the girl drinking that liqour from her brother, that was a very distasteful joke svtmuscle

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> I repeat....what are you....5?
> 
> How the **** is this guy a monitor?
> 
> Especially after saying what HE just did and because of the relevance of this situation.
> 
> Amazing.


because I respect the other 99% of members who dont insult me on my opinons and the fact I find suicide a poor attention stunt. if someone really wanted to kill themselves they would. 

And givemethejuice, exactly like you said, it was a *joke*. if you cant handle a sarcastic joke,especially how i specified it was a joke, you have a long boring life ahead of you.

----------


## pumpd4lif

a huge % of suicide ATTEMPTS are just, that for attention.that fact u can look up

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> a huge % of suicide ATTEMPTS are just, that for attention.that fact u can look up


thank you. 




i've met a handful of people who felt it was necessary to tell how they attempted to kill themselves multiple times. at that I walk away

----------


## Deluge1

> thank you. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've met a handful of people who felt it was necessary to tell how they attempted to kill themselves multiple times. at that I walk away



No ones ever denied that. You said he DID do it for attention not; he PROBABLY did it for attention.

Keep walking.

BTW i see you're still viewing this thread...

----------


## Phreak101

In b4 lock! +1

----------


## Phreak101

People who let their emotions run their lives are usually the "suicide for attention" types. They have this mindset that they'll be able to somehow experience the after effects that people around them experience after they die...very deluded, and usually ends up in an attempted.

True suicide victims are usually are either in extreme physical pain or have an extreme emotional pain that causes them to do something rash. TO, I'd bet, is the former of the two...just my 2c's.

p.s. Guys do we REALLY need to be arguing about suicide?

----------


## MAXIMA5

I'm not fond of him, but I believe the facts were spun by the media.

Atttempted suicide and a bad reaction are two different things.

just my opinion.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> I'm out.
> 
> Peace





> No ones ever denied that. You said he DID do it for attention not; he PROBABLY did it for attention.
> 
> Keep walking.
> 
> BTW i see you're still viewing this thread...


I didnt say I was peacing out of this thread.

----------


## crazyhorse666

wow I hope he gets things worked out.

----------

